# Dikhololo v Mt.Amanzi trades



## Daverock (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Just recently had my 2010 weeks banked with RCI and did a trade test.  When SA first came onto the scene both ts's traded the same but MA ran into some internal problems and RCI downgraded its trading power.  I ran a test looking for Fla in Dec and Feb with each week and Dik outpulled MA everytime.


----------



## jackio (Apr 19, 2007)

My 2008 DIK week is pulling better than my 2007 week.  They are the same week and were banked 1 yr. in advance.  Who knows how RCI assigns trading power?


----------



## Art4th (Apr 19, 2007)

2010 weeks? Three years in advance? How did you manage that?


----------



## DanM (Apr 19, 2007)

jackio said:


> My 2008 DIK week is pulling better than my 2007 week.  They are the same week and were banked 1 yr. in advance.  Who knows how RCI assigns trading power?



My 2008 Mt. A week trades better than the 2007 also (same week, same advance deposit time). RCI does keep adjusting things and with SA the specific week now makes as much difference as the resort.

On a happier note, judging by the annual report, Mt. A is well on the way to improving its quality and is benefiting from conference and dining income to hold the line on maintenance costs that had risen in recent years due to some financial issues involving the prior conference center operator.


----------



## Sandy (Apr 22, 2007)

I also would like to know how you deposited so far in advance - 2010!  I am still trying to deposit my Seapointer 2008.


----------



## Dikhololo-Owner (Aug 14, 2007)

*Dikhololo*

I recomend buying mor Dik weeks the Mount weeks,  dik is a Tiger!


----------



## Laurie (Aug 14, 2007)

Dikhololo-Owner said:


> I recomend buying mor Dik weeks the Mount weeks,  dik is a Tiger!


Dikhololo-owner, wouldn't you like to buy more Dikhololo weeksr? Please PM or email me with your offer!


----------



## jackio (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a DIK week in my account right now that trades like a dog.  I doesn't pull anything decent.


----------

